# Some info on Fur Prices



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I wanted to see what I might be missing out on and perhaps what a person could see at NAFA in Jan-Feb 2017. Well it appears to be another great year for western coyotes with light bellies and plenty of fluff.

The below info is summary of top prices from GFWCO Website http://gfwco.com/gfw-fur-prices/. and was posted 11/14/2016.

Western Heavy Coyote

Western Heavy Coyote -- Good Color

QUALITY DRY & GREEN CARCASS SELECT---------------- $100 to $80

Western Semi-Heavy Coyote

Western Semi-Heavy Coyote -- Good Color

QUALITY DRY & GREEN CARCASS SELECT------------------ $70 to $50


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

The advance payment that NAFA is offering is $40 / hide so Im thinking prices may be a bit higher , especially on top end stuff. Lets hope so . :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam...I am hoping that you'll average over $75 US.

I just texted the one rancher in the sandhills and told him he and his 14year son need to get after them. For them its just a matter of checking traps when they feed in the AM. Nice thing is they have been feeding so often the yotes are used to seeing them and feel comfortable enough to stay in the area.

Plus when you are running 300 head of calves and 600 head of cows on the prairie, in winter you lose a few. Coyotes are never to far away from the herd. Carcuses are also a good place to get rid of the mangy ones and make next year's pups healthier.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Buyers are paying locals 70-80$ for coyotes , thats Canadian tho , the equivalent of a mexican peso .. lol . That should make auction proceeds of about 120$Canadian as well , so about $75 U.S. is about right . Thats the only good thing about the high exchange rate on our end .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a late report from my rancher friend who overheard at a high school basketball game, one guy sold some early pelts for $40.00 to Pestka Furs, a route type buyer. Be mindful I suspect these skins were on the carcass and are large to extra large pale types.

I wish all PT sellers a good year, coyote calling and trapping is tough and you all deserve a good reward for your actions.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Route buyers here in Colorado are only give'in about 10-12% of auction price. You folks that have a few furs are better off ship'in them yourself.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

X2 what Cat stated.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

MY prediction .. coyotes are up


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good score there.


----------

